# Pennsylvania RR lantern with Dual country markings



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi Gents as promised I want to share a lantern that as given to me by my grandfather when I was a young boy of 8 years old. I took great care of it and to this day ..you still still smell the kerosene that was once inside the wick holder. 

I will let the photos do the rest of the talking..but one question though ...what is that letter K on the glass globe ? 

Regards Larry


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Kerosene!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice lantern. :thumbsup:
I have a few I will post here after I take a few pictures.

How about anyone else who has a piece of Railroad History do the same?

I am going to ask John if he could make a forum just for Railroad Memorabilia. 
We have a few forums that are of no use here, maybe one could be changed? 
As we now don't have a proper forum for this type of discussion.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

J.Albert1949 posted this link for Larry in the other thread.
I checked it out and it looks like one big advertisement to me.
http://www.klnl.org/




If your really interested in Lamp and lantern info I recommend this site, http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm
A ton of useful pictures & information about them on there. 

J Albert, the site you listed may be good if your looking to join them. I may have missed something there?
Look at the other link I posted, it has tons of info on them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One of mine.
I have this one hanging over the layout.
I took a picture of it lit up but it is not there in the camera?
I took a couple quick shots. I have to charge the camera up and will get one of it lit up.
It is not in bad shape, just the top is crusty, I been thinking about blacking it up some. Not to make it look new but just to make it look like old black. Get rid of the rust on the top.

From the good old Biggest Little RR in the East. CNJ:thumbsup:

The red globe means it was used as a STOP signal.
Read in the site as to what the other colors were used for. (if you want) :smokin:
http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Spence said:


> Kerosene!!


By the way Larry ( and Spence). 

The K in the circle on your globes glass is a manufacturer’s mark.
That one is a Kopp.
Not on there for kerosene. :smokin:


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

```

```



Big Ed said:


> By the way Larry ( and Spence).
> 
> The K in the circle on your globes glass is a manufacturer’s mark.
> That one is a Kopp.
> Not on there for kerosene. :smokin:


Like !! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lighted,


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Fantastic link Ed :thumbsup: ..I learned alot about the different globe colors. All that I have ever seen were the Red and Clear. 
Great Read 

Regards Larry


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The Circle K logo is for the globe manufacturer, Kopp.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The other one I posted was a Dietz Vesta this one is a Dressel.
It is marked NJC for NJ Central.
The other was marked CRR of NJ

The Central Jersey RR had more then one markings on them.
I would think what was stamped could identify the year?
I will have to research that.
I do like the CRR of NJ marking better for some reason.

(The #3 car is a phone)
Edit, an am/Fm radio, not a phone


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

I think this is going to be a great thread and would like to see if anyone else has RR lanterns from other rail lines throughout the country.


----------



## D32 (Mar 27, 2020)

Stumbled upon this... can anyone tell me anything about it ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

D32 said:


> View attachment 539779
> 
> Stumbled upon this... can anyone tell me anything about it ?


Hi Larry, I guess no one on this site besides you and me have anything of interest to post here, huh?
I thought others would have RR related items to display but I guess not.
My suggestion of a proper forum to share items like this went nowhere too.

That is an old Erie RR stock/bond certificate, is there a year dated on it?
Is that yours?

A copy and paste cut from an article,

_In the 1920s the Van Sweringen brothers began buying Erie stock, seeing the road as a logical eastern extension of their Nickel Plate Road. By the time they were done, they owned more than 55 percent of Erie's stock along with their interests in the Chesapeake & Ohio Railway, and Hocking Valley Railway.

The Erie held its own against the Great Depression until January 18, 1938 when it entered bankruptcy. Its reorganization, accomplished in December 1941, included swapping high rent for lower interest payments, and purchase of subsidiaries and leased lines. To the surprise of many, Erie began paying dividends. Prosperity continued until the mid-1950s, but then began to decline.

The business recession that occurred in the 1950s led the Erie to explore the idea of doing business with the nearby Delaware, Lackawanna & Western Railroad (DL&W). Successful business consolidations led to merger talks; on 1960, the two railroads merged to create the Erie Lackawanna Railroad._


----------



## D32 (Mar 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Hi Larry, I guess no one on this site besides you and me have anything of interest to post here, huh?
> I thought others would have RR related items to display but I guess not.
> My suggestion of a proper forum to share items like this went nowhere too.
> 
> ...


The date says January 1, 2000.
Yes I purchased it about a year ago from a Thrift store here in Florida.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

D32 said:


> The date says January 1, 2000.
> Yes I purchased it about a year ago from a Thrift store here in Florida.


I am sorry, I thought Larry posted that.
Thanks for posting something new here.
I don't know much about them but that looks like a due date?
I am sure the papers date back older then that? That 2000 is the due date.
Like I said I don't know much about them but it is a Stock Certificate, Erie Railroad Co 3 1/8% 1st Consolidated Mortgage Bond.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

A few of my "artifacts" in my collection. I've also got a number of things I keep at work and use every day since I work on a museum railroad.

First up is my Michigan Central RR oil can. I retired this one a couple years ago when I moved from the locomotive operating crew to the maintenance crew, but it still works like new. I keep one from the AT&SF (Santa Fe) railroad at work just in case I need one for anything.


















My Lake Shore & Michigan Southern ADLAKE lantern with a NYC globe. The NYC bought out the LS&MS in the early 1900's so I found the non-matching globe to be a cool part of its history.









A more modern Dietz Vesta lantern from the New York Central (1940's I believe) and my water can from the N&W









I also have a number of paper items in my collection but I'll have to do some unpacking to get photos of those.


----------



## NORTH (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's a Grand Trunk Pacific Railroad coffee pot. Picked it up at a estate sale about 20 years ago.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

GHUTCHISON said:


> Here's a Grand Trunk Pacific Railroad coffee pot. Picked it up at a estate sale about 20 years ago.


Nice.....I never ran across any RR coffee pots.
Thanks form posting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> A few of my "artifacts" in my collection. I've also got a number of things I keep at work and use every day since I work on a museum railroad.
> 
> First up is my Michigan Central RR oil can. I retired this one a couple years ago when I moved from the locomotive operating crew to the maintenance crew, but it still works like new. I keep one from the AT&SF (Santa Fe) railroad at work just in case I need one for anything.
> 
> ...


Nice Jake, I always wanted an oilier can, but I refuse to pay what they want for them.
Like the coffee pot I never ran across any water cans either.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some very interesting stuff you've posted here, thanks.

Magic


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Nice Jake, I always wanted an oilier can, but I refuse to pay what they want for them.


Thanks Ed. They do tend to go for somewhat stupid money. That made it tough for me since I wanted one in good shape with no rust holes (as they tend to get near the bottom) because I needed it to be functional for work. Unfortunately the collectors generally snap those up at much higher prices than I was willing to go. The Michigan Central one is one I watched on eBay for awhile and was eventually able to talk the seller down some on his price since it had been listed so long. I still paid a higher price, but stuff from that road doesn't come up for sale as often as others. My Santa Fe one is in good solid shape but had a lot of surface rust on it so I paid a bit less for that one. Sometimes you get lucky.

I rescued the N&W water can from a local antique shop that I used to frequent when I lived more locally to it. It was in nearly perfect shape. Most of the grime on it now is from me using it as a more period appropriate vessel to hold ice to keep my modern water bottles cold while working on the locomotives at work in the summer. That's the same shop I procured the LS&MS lantern from, although it needed a lot more cleaning up to remove the horrible brushed on paint job a previous owner put on it. Unfortunately all the plating was gone under that paint so I put a coat of aluminum heat paint on it just to keep the steel protected.


----------



## Larry C (Jan 23, 2020)

Great thread so far ...any Southwestern Rail line lanterns ? I know during the 1800s out west trains ran as well...and up until 20th Century...I would be interested in seeing some other named Rail Lines on their lanterns. 

Regards Larry


----------



## NORTH (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is a Canadian National lamp with mounting bracket.


----------

